#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  what is the best time to post on face book ?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

If I wanted to share some important social news or some promotion post on face book to reach more audience.

What is the best time to share it on face book?

Are there any strategies I should follow to reach more audience?

----------


## Adiza

You can post it in the evening. Because most of the facebook users come to online around evening times.

----------


## Bhavya

> You can post it in the evening. Because most of the facebook users come to online around evening times.


 yeah you're right ,Even me also login to face book in the evening.But is there is any specific time to post according to any research or analyses ?

----------


## Helena

> Hello friends,
> 
> If I wanted to share some important social news or some promotion post on face book to reach more audience.
> 
> What is the best time to share it on face book?
> 
> Are there any strategies I should follow to reach more audience?


I think the better time for promotion posts is between 7 P.M to 10 P.M.
I've experienced it myself  :Thumbs:

----------


## Lorraine

Hello friend,
According to my experiences, I suggest you post it within 7pm-8pm.
Because that's the time most of the people going to be free after working hours. Also, most of the people are in the hobbit of login to social media before going to the bed. So that's the best time.

----------


## Moana

Probably 7pm lol because that is the time where all students( after finishing all their tuitions ) and workers( some of them) would eagerly engage

----------


## Bhavya

> I think the better time for promotion posts is between 7 P.M to 10 P.M.
> I've experienced it myself


Thank you for you Suggestions Sheero :Smile: ,Really it's very helpful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello friend,
> According to my experiences, I suggest you post it within 7pm-8pm.
> Because that's the time most of the people going to be free after working hours. Also, most of the people are in the hobbit of login to social media before going to the bed. So that's the best time.


Hi Lorraine, 
Thank you for your tips, Agree as you said most of the people have the habit to check social media before there bed time ,Including me :Big Grin: (I want to change this habit for my own Goodnight sleep )

----------

